

Google+ and the Enterprise - mattraibert
http://www.dachisgroup.com/2011/07/google-plus-and-the-enterprise/

======
ryandvm
Enterprise is going to be a tough nut to crack if Google is going to continue
locking all the Google Apps users out of the fun...

~~~
macavity23
They've said that apps users will definitely be included, and that they're
'working on it', but it would be nice to have an idea of timescale: will it be
a couple of weeks of bug fixing (in which case I'll wait), or will we have to
wait for the non-beta (in which case I'll create a public google account and
use that)?

I can appreciate the thinking behind making sure the product is solid before
giving it to businesses, but c'mon big G, tell us!

